# Lets start a supportive group chat?



## LetItRip (Oct 13, 2019)

Hey guys Ive been suffering from this for years ...and Ive kinda just learned to live with it as Drs have been no help. 
I was thinking, instead of having convos with Drs who dont believe us & who just try & give us peppermint tablets & an appointment for a psych, why dont we start a group chat where we support each other & motivate each other to do the right things for our body that will help us heal & cure. Im 100% convinced we can cure this by diet but lack the motivation to be consistant when I get depressed. If anyone is interested let me know & we'll organise a group chat. It may just be the one thing I havent tried yet to finally overcome this problem. And to everyome dealing with this, whether you smell like ass or not you stilp deserve to have a life worth living & to be treated kindly❤


----------



## NotToday (Feb 23, 2017)

I like this idea. Not sure if this is what you mean, but i would want to join a group chat that's only about support and positivity. Like we hype each other up and get each other motivated to follow through with whatever treatment plan we set out for ourselves. There are many gc's out there and although I've never joined one, I assume people tend to talk a lot about their problems there and it seems too depressing to me. idk i may be wrong. I'm doing a lot better than before and part of it has to do with being positive and trying to create a better reality for myself.


----------



## adkim132 (Jan 31, 2019)

pokerface created group chat https://discord.gg/YRmAb9e


----------

